# Utorrent et Mountain Lion



## MacFlo89 (28 Août 2012)

Bonsoir tous le monde.
Jeudi dernier j'ai installé Mountain Lion sur mon MacBook Pro. Depuis je n'arrive plus à faire fonctionner correctement Utorrent. Je voulais savoir si quelqu'un à le même problème que moi.
J'aurais aussi aimer avoir de l'aide pour paramétrer correctement mon Utorrent. Mon coupe feu Mac le laisse passer.

Hs: Je suis un peu dessus de Moutain Lion, pas mal de petit beug depuis la mise à jour...


----------



## MacFlo89 (3 Septembre 2012)

Personne a une idée?


----------



## otgl (4 Septembre 2012)

MacFlo89 a dit:


> Personne a une idée?



Personne ne va te répondre, si tu ne te donnes pas la peine de bien décrire ton problème. Tu dis "je n'arrive plus à faire fonctionner correctement Utorrent", mais tu ne dis pas qu'est-ce qui ne fonctionne pas? quelle version de µTorrent tu utilises? quel est le message d'erreur? est-ce qu'il y a une erreur d'ailleurs, ou est-ce que le logiciel est simplement trop compliqué pour toi? S'il est trop compliqué, je te conseille de télécharger Transmission. C'est un client BitTorrent conçu spécialement pour Mac, et encore plus simple à utiliser que µTorrent:

Transmission
http://www.transmissionbt.com​


----------



## MacFlo89 (9 Septembre 2012)

milles excuses

Non utorrent n'est pas compliqué pour moi, sa fais 5 ans que j'utilise.
Je n'ai pas de message d'erreur mais lorsque je prend un lien sur T411 il se met sur la page utorrent mais ne se lance pas.

Ma version est la 1.6.5

Merci


----------



## otgl (9 Septembre 2012)

MacFlo89 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de message d'erreur mais lorsque je prend un lien sur T411 il se met sur la page utorrent mais ne se lance pas.



D'abord tu dois associer les fichiers .torrent avec l'application µTorrent:

Dans Finder, faire un clic-droit sur un fichier .torrent (n'importe lequel).
Dans le menu du clic-droit, choisir "Lire les informations".
Sous "Ouvrir avec", choisir µTorrent.
Cliquer sur le bouton "Tout modifier..."
Ensuite si ton navigateur est Safari, tu dois autoriser l'ouverture automatique des fichiers:

Dans le menu de Safari, choisir Safari > Préférences.
Cliquer sur l'onglet Général.
Cocher la case "Ouvrir automatiquement les fichiers fiables".


----------



## ccline (13 Septembre 2012)

bonjour,

j'ai moi aussi un soucis je suis sur Imac version 10.7.4 avant j'arriver à faire fonctionné utorrent puis il y a quelque jours quand j'ai voulu l utiliser le téléchargement ne se lance pas la petite flèche est rouge .
j'ai vérifier dans le finder et sur safari tout est bien régler comme dans le message précèdent mais rien ne se passe 
une autre solution ?


----------



## Abuzz (9 Octobre 2012)

Pareil pour moi, utorrent fonctionnait très bien avant la MAJ vers Mountain Lion

Mais depuis ce jour utorrent ne lance plus les téléchargements.

Avez vous une idée de solution ?

J'ai vérifié tout les paramètres comme cité dans les msg précédent tout est ok.

Merci encore
Salutation.


----------

